# Spreader Controller Repair



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

Any of you guys know of anyone that repairs Salt Spreader Controllers. I have two that crapped out over the years. Are they cost effective to repair or just throw away items. I can get a new one for $150.00- $200.00.


----------



## dirtmandan2 (Nov 2, 2007)

I guess it depends on whats wrong, the on off switch on mine went out, $60 for a new one, which was several hundred less than a new one


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

GL&M;631047 said:


> Any of you guys know of anyone that repairs Salt Spreader Controllers. I have two that crapped out over the years. Are they cost effective to repair or just throw away items. I can get a new one for $150.00- $200.00.


Try Bill Karrier, he is a sponser and is a wizzard when it comes to controllers. He builds his own and the are the top of the line.

Regards Mike


----------



## tgaskill (Dec 14, 2007)

It depends on what kind of controller you need but I just had to buy one for my Meyers. Dealer wanted almost $500 I bought a Buyers off ebay New in the box for $139, even had the same pigtails on it so it matched right up to my current wires. Had it in 2 days......


----------



## scoopdog (Jan 7, 2008)

if it is an airflo controler call me and i can get you one next day 513-678-1597 chad


----------

